# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Unnamed fields returned from stored procedure

## TimMcOwan

Hi all,

I've been using Reporting Services for a while and I love it. However, all of a sudden I've run into a problem that I can't fix.

I'm using an informix stored procedure as my datasource for a dataset. The problem is, informix doesn't return field names with a stored procedure and, as such, I can't include any of the Fields of the dataset on a report. 

What I was thinking was, is there a way of referencing the fields in the report by their index number instead of their name? For example, instead of saying:



```
= Fields!description.Value
```

Am I able to say something like:



```
=Fields(2).Value
```

Of course, I've tried, and I can't seem to get it to work, any hints would be gratefully received. 

Alternatively, is there any way to "intercept" the returned data on the way back from the database and give the fields names?

Please help, I'm getting a bit desperate!

----------

